# Deck board removal tools



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I searched but did not run across anything obvious. In the market for a deck board removal tool (Deckwrecker, Duckbill, Wrecking Claw and the like).

Any recommendations or point me to a discussion thread on the subject.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

txgencon said:


> I searched but did not run across anything obvious. In the market for a deck board removal tool (Deckwrecker, Duckbill, Wrecking Claw and the like).
> 
> Any recommendations or point me to a discussion thread on the subject.


DemoDek, you won't find any better demo tool then this one. 

http://greentektools.com/product/demo-dek/


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I second Mikes motion...he turned me onto demo-dec...works great.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the duck bill better than the demo deck, the demo deck completely destroys the board breaking it into many pieces, and of course that increases the little pieces you have to clean up.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use the Duckbill deck-wrecker and have no problems with it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I bring two Dekdemo tools the deckwrecker a Burke bar and a regular crow bar. My guys always hands down grab the Dekdemo tool.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Never tried either, but it looks like the demodek allows you to stay on the decking, whereas the duckbill doesn't. True?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> Never tried either, but it looks like the demodek allows you to stay on the decking, whereas the duckbill doesn't. True?


The duck bill head can be turned around but it doesn't give the leverage when turned around that we like. Because you're pushing vs. Pulling (or both) . Also the DB doesn't straddle a 4x only up to a double 2x. With the DemoDek it doesn't matter. And we don't seem to have a problem with the boards breaking up (as you can see in my picture) . However 99% of our demos are old nailed down boards. I'm sure that makes a difference.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah yes, most of mine are screwed down. Nailed down would work way better.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a few of the artillery pry bars. They are good for a list of projects. Built pretty tough and made in oregon.


www.artillerytools.com/product-category/pry-bars/


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Crescent has a new one out, bull bar, looks to be a good tool.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I picked up the deck wrecker yesterday morning to demo a deck. Thought it worked pretty well.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I bring two Dekdemo tools the deckwrecker a Burke bar and a regular crow bar. My guys always hands down grab the Dekdemo tool.


Ive had that thing for 2years and never personally touched it. I hire general Laborers for demo usually. This past Monday just me and my helper. Tore up 1000' SF of deck boards in about 4hrs. The other guys for the past 2yrs aways raved about it. Now I can say it's super fast and very minimal effort. The head has claw type head so you pull out screws with zero effort.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I bring two Dekdemo tools the deckwrecker a Burke bar and a regular crow bar. My guys always hands down grab the Dekdemo tool.


So I ordered myself the Dekdemo last week and it showed up today. I have a 1400sq ft deck to take down next week. Should come in handy. Looks like a solid tool.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnKaznecki said:


> So I ordered myself the Dekdemo last week and it showed up today. I have a 1400sq ft deck to take down next week. Should come in handy. Looks like a solid tool.


1day. 1/guy pulling the bar. Another running all the demo back to dumpster or whatever you use. Hand's down will pay for itself in 1/2 a day. If you start at house / ledger plunge cut cut a every 5-6 ft then start working back. If your reusing the framing have them switch off and the runner Yanks all the screws / nails out. Ridiculous time saver.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

Great tool. 1400 sq ft off in 6 hrs. 6 guys. 5 stories up all taken down in bins and garbage bags. 
Only 5400 pounds of debris. Fun


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like one my jobs.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Looks like one my jobs. Where ya located.
> How old is building? What's the finish product going to be.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

It's by Sedgwick and North ave in Chicago. Deck was rotted out and owner is going with composite decking. We just power washed the deck and in process of silver coating.
Lift can't reach that high and will need to pull all the decking up by hand


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

No elevator? No Crane available?
I have modular decking that gets on jobs like that. 
Prefab panels in shop. Crane to roof top or hire a gang of general Laborers and up the steps they go.


----------

